
Show HN: Hacker News Title Edit Tracker - petercooper
https://hackernewstitles.netlify.com/
======
petercooper
I built this several months ago as I was interested to see how the titles of
posts evolve/change on HN. It turns out lots of titles are edited every day,
for both better or worse, and it can be handy to see what a title _used_ to
be.

